# North Fork Composites/Edge Fly Rods Gamma Beta Thoughts



## Cory Michner

I've seen these brands pop up on threads here and there but would love to hear any feedback from folks who have tried them, especially any more specific descriptions of their casting characteristics (taper, speed of recovery, general stiffness for line weight, etc).

I fish primarily on the central/south Texas coast and am looking for rods for a couple scenarios (all of which we can expect to be pretty windy):

A 6 and/or 7 for Reds on the flats - floating line (usually Cortland Flats Taper), 10-12' leader, small/medium beadchain clousers, kwans, seaducers and other smallish flies
An 8 and/or 9 for blind casting deeper cuts/flats, usually with larger beadchain and small lead db Seaducer type flies, as well as fishing the surf with an intermediate or sink 4 line and heaver clousers or seaducers
a 10 weight for throwing bigger poppers (like NYAP poppers) and large baitfish (EP mullet, large seaducers) for Jacks, either on floating lines in the bays or an intermediate in the surf. Can step up to an 11 if the size of the flies warrants it.
Ideally the lighter rods should have a relatively softer tip, a stiffer butt section, very fast recovery, but a lot of feel. Line speed is king (I know, it's the indian not the arrow but some arrows are better for some purposes than others haha). The heavier rods should be similar but still flex in the butt section.

FWIW I've loved some of the actions of the CCGLX and original NRX rods, though I wish the NRX had a bit more uniform flex as I felt the tip was always a bit too soft relative to the butt section.

Any help, information, or perspective would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Salt

Noticed them and also interested. Following.


----------



## FlyBy

I have a 9 and a 12. They're cannons. Tip got broken on the 12 (not while fishing), returned it on Nov. 1, paid $105 and got it back mid-March. Near the end of that period a personnel change was made in warranty dep't and things got better.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I have been fishing an 8wt GammaBeta for a few years and love it. Building a 7, 10 and 12 right now and will probably end up with a full quiver of them. They are light weight, sensitive and super fast.


----------



## scrapiron

All my conventional rods are built on NFC blanks- amazing, especially the X-Rays. I don't think they offer fly rods in the X-ray material. I know of a fly rod company that uses NFC blanks, haven't tried one yet, but look great and get good reviews.


----------



## Cory Michner

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have been fishing an 8wt GammaBeta for a few years and love it. Building a 7, 10 and 12 right now and will probably end up with a full quiver of them. They are light weight, sensitive and super fast.


Thanks, @Smackdaddy53 - very helpful, especially since it looks like we probably fish around the same area. Do you feel like they handle bigger flies and heavier flies well? 

I don't know what properties of rods influence this, I just know that some rods cast great until the fly gets wet and then they fall to pieces haha.


----------



## Cory Michner

FlyBy said:


> I have a 9 and a 12. They're cannons. Tip got broken on the 12 (not while fishing), returned it on Nov. 1, paid $105 and got it back mid-March. Near the end of that period a personnel change was made in warranty dep't and things got better.


Good to know, thanks @FlyBy . Assuming then that you're referring to the Edge Rods (you didn't build on the NFC blank). How do you like the graphite grips? I'm all for advancement in technology, but for those aesthetics they better have a functional benefit 😂 .


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Cory Michner said:


> Thanks, @Smackdaddy53 - very helpful, especially since it looks like we probably fish around the same area. Do you feel like they handle bigger flies and heavier flies well?
> 
> I don't know what properties of rods influence this, I just know that some rods cast great until the fly gets wet and then they fall to pieces haha.


Once I get them finished you are welcome to meet up with me and cast them on the water to see what you think. 
With the 8 is a cannon. It is a great blank.


----------



## GG34

I posted this on another thread recently. I replaced all my production rods with NFC rods once I started building. They still sell the classic blank as well that is supposed to be similar to the NRX. That was from the company. The GB are super fast light weight rods.


----------



## Cory Michner

GG34 said:


> I posted this on another thread recently. I replaced all my production rods with NFC rods once I started building. They still sell the classic blank as well that is supposed to be similar to the NRX. That was from the company. The GB are super fast light weight rods.


Good to know! I really wish there were a way to test cast some of these, I've reached out to Edge re: return policy. At least I can see if I like the GB.

I have been toying with the idea of building a rod and, knowing I probably won't knock it out of the park, maybe starting with the classic blank at <$100 is a better idea given it's similar to the NRX.

Really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## FlyBy

Cory Michner said:


> Good to know, thanks @FlyBy . Assuming then that you're referring to the Edge Rods (you didn't build on the NFC blank). How do you like the graphite grips? I'm all for advancement in technology, but for those aesthetics they better have a functional benefit 😂 .


 My 9 has the woven graphite grip. It prevents me hooking the fly in the handle while fishing as I usually do but it has a hook keeper in the reel seat. I don't see any advantage with it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I am building all of mine with AAAA cork grips. I sold the carbon fiber ones I ordered to GG34...couldn’t get away from my good old cork!


----------



## Cory Michner

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I am building all of mine with AAAA cork grips. I sold the carbon fiber ones I ordered to GG34...couldn’t get away from my good old cork!


Haha yea that's kind of how I feel about it. Sounds like this may be a great excuse to finally step foot in the rod building world. Seeing I can get an NFC GB blank for like $150 off the site is pretty tempting. What would you say the total cost is to make a rod on their blanks, including cork, reel seat, guides, etc?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Cory Michner said:


> Haha yea that's kind of how I feel about it. Sounds like this may be a great excuse to finally step foot in the rod building world. Seeing I can get an NFC GB blank for like $150 off the site is pretty tempting. What would you say the total cost is to make a rod on their blanks, including cork, reel seat, guides, etc?


I would get a list of components together and price it out. You should do some research before you jump in head first.


----------



## Ward Maloy

The Northfork blanks make great rods that certainly hold their own among other elite rod makers I've owned (Scott, G. Loomis, Sage, Winston, & Thomas and Thomas). I agree with the comments above on the Gamma Beta, and their one piece rods, while a little less fast (hard to say slow by any means), are awesome too. I'm building a few "Classics" now for western trout fishing that are more medium action vs the very fast Gamma Betas.
I used to build rods to save money, and if doing so you could pick up the components (handle, seat, guides) for less than $100. Now, I'm trying to build what I think is the best (might as well as long as it takes me to put one together!), my components run $110 to $170: $50 for Alps Centra-Lock or Lemke reel seat, $30 to $90 for guides depending on if I'm building Snake Brand or REC CeraCoil, and ~$30 for a grip. I still build and fish a few with the carbon grips, but it's hard to beat the feel and tradition of a premium cork grip. I will say I like the carbon better than low quality (less than AAA) cork. 
Jump in the joys of rod building, it's great to fish a rod that you built.


----------



## Cory Michner

Ward Maloy said:


> The Northfork blanks make great rods that certainly hold their own among other elite rod makers I've owned (Scott, G. Loomis, Sage, Winston, & Thomas and Thomas). I agree with the comments above on the Gamma Beta, and their one piece rods, while a little less fast (hard to say slow by any means), are awesome too. I'm building a few "Classics" now for western trout fishing that are more medium action vs the very fast Gamma Betas.
> I used to build rods to save money, and if doing so you could pick up the components (handle, seat, guides) for less than $100. Now, I'm trying to build what I think is the best (might as well as long as it takes me to put one together!), my components run $110 to $170: $50 for Alps Centra-Lock or Lemke reel seat, $30 to $90 for guides depending on if I'm building Snake Brand or REC CeraCoil, and ~$30 for a grip. I still build and fish a few with the carbon grips, but it's hard to beat the feel and tradition of a premium cork grip. I will say I like the carbon better than low quality (less than AAA) cork.
> Jump in the joys of rod building, it's great to fish a rod that you built.


Thanks, Ward! Really appreciate the feedback and encouragement. Not sure if I'm quite ready to take the plunge but you're pushing me that direction 😂


----------



## fjmaverick

Do you run them 10'8"? Or do you cut it down?


----------



## Flyboy

fjmaverick said:


> Do you run them 10'8"? Or do you cut it down?


Don't own one, never bought one but looking at them. 99% sure the length on their website is in inches. 108/12=9


----------



## GG34

I would spend the extra $50 for the GB. I have both but the GB is my go to. Price varies. I use to quality components. REC snake guides and reel seats. Price then on mudhole to get an idea. 

As far as first builds, I'm relatively new and no matter what, it will fish great. It's just some minor cosmetic issues the first time around.


----------



## Jason M

Following. I've been thinking about a 6wt in the gamma beta.


----------



## K3anderson

I ordered one April 19th. Been "processing" ever since. All my guides etc. were ordered same day and already have them for a different company. I'll let you know if they ever ship it and I get a chance to see if its any good.


----------



## fjmaverick

K3anderson said:


> I ordered one April 19th. Been "processing" ever since. All my guides etc. were ordered same day and already have them for a different company. I'll let you know if they ever ship it and I get a chance to see if its any good.


It will ship eventually. We have ordered a lot of spinning rod blanks from them and it's always the same thing with the shipping.


----------



## 7665

I ordered a gb 9’8wt blank on Saturday,
Along with two spinning rod blanks . I just called, nice lady answered right away, they are making more gb fly and should have it out soon Production meetings are Monday, email or call on Monday to get a better idea on when it will ship. They seemed super nice and helpful


----------



## jay.bush1434

I have fished the 6wt gamma beta and it is fast and responsive. I have a 10wt gamma beta and it is a cannon. Both rods are light in hand, fast tips and don't load deep into the blank unless you really load them. They want to be casted and you can feel and see the effect when you really drive them with your thumb on the grip going forward. I'd suggest slightly plus weighted lines. They are great rods, especially if you prefer fast rods. They aren't silly fast like Sage's Method and Igniter or even the old TCX but they definitely fall into the fast, light and powerful category.


----------



## Cory Michner

Really grateful for all the thoughtful answers here, everyone! Appreciate the time and effort y'all put into your answers. Definitely got me thinking, hopefully some other folks got some benefit by reading through this!


----------



## Renegade

Great blanks. I just built my buddy a NFC 1290-4 GB


----------



## o1pilot

Edge is Gary Loomis's company that he started after selling Loomis Rods. I have a 3,4, and 7 wt. edges and am very pleased with them. Last year while fishing for puppy drum caught a 42" king mackerel on the 7wt.


----------



## EvanHammer

o1pilot said:


> Edge is Gary Loomis's company that he started after selling Loomis Rods. I have a 3,4, and 7 wt. edges and am very pleased with them. Last year while fishing for puppy drum caught a 42" king mackerel on the 7wt.


Where do you fish for puppy drum? Because we normally fish for them on shallow sand flats and not many kings around there.


----------



## o1pilot

Harkers Island, Beaufort, Morehead City areas.


----------



## 7665

Just got an email from NFC that my blanks are shipping today. I ordered them Saturday. Seems like good customer service to me. I'll update when they arrive-


----------



## Jason M

I ordered a 6wt beta blank on Friday and it shipped today. I'm guessing they were backordered.


----------



## Gervais

Just got my 8wt beta today. Took less than a week


----------



## Charles J. Foschini

I am not a rod builder but I have bought several of their Edge rods. 8.9.10 and 11 weights and a number of plug and spin rods. They are among the BEST RODS I've every owned at any price. And I own alot of good gear. They are light, shoot like cannons and are very accurate. The only issue I have had is in the Amazon Prime world we live in they can take a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time to arrive. So don't buy them and expect them to be here for the weekend. Buy them with a "someday" approach. Thank me when they arrive and if anyone is in the 305 or the upper keys and wants to try one, no problem just LMK and I'm happy to have you come to my home or have you join me for a day on the water. 

Also April Vokey has a Podcast I came across recently. She is a CA and NZ guide who is well known for her skills and I guess her beauty. Anyway I digress. Most episodes are about the fishing that us Floridian's rarely do. Some pod casts are more pertinent. One in particular she interviews Gary Loomis who speaks about his rods and his history in the industry including Edge. It's fascinating. An Amazing guy and a good listen.


----------



## WC53

Anyone try the LMX blank vs the GB?


----------



## Renegade

WC53 said:


> Anyone try the LMX blank vs the GB?


Yes. Great rods. A little slower. It’s basically a GLX LOOMIS. Nearly the same lay up.


----------



## Darla

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Once I get them finished you are welcome to meet up with me and cast them on the water to see what you think.
> With the 8 is a cannon. It is a great blank.


Have thrown Smackdaddy’s 8 wt and it’s the perfect fast cannon. Remains easy to load and sweet, with plenty ass. My 10 w carbon grip is softer and matches best with 270-280 gr head ie its a true 9.8. Very wide timing window. Loads easily yet plenty power to reach way down town.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

WC53 said:


> Anyone try the LMX blank vs the GB?


I am building a 7 weight on the LMX blank right now.


----------



## WC53

Renegade said:


> Yes. Great rods. A little slower. It’s basically a GLX LOOMIS. Nearly the same lay up.


The older version vs the newer CC?


----------



## Renegade

The newer. It’s faster than the old GLX. Most like a CrossCurrent. More forgiving than the NRX/GB


----------



## WC53

Renegade said:


> The newer. It’s faster than the old GLX. Most like a CrossCurrent. More forgiving than the NRX/GB


Thank you, 

or damn you if my wife finds out


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Just adding this...The LMX blanks have the raised spiral texture like a Scott.


----------



## bluechipfish

In the middle of my first build on a GB 7wt. Enjoying the process a lot and already thinking towards my next build. I’d like to build a 5wt for very skinny and calm conditions when fishing to smaller reds/bones. I was thinking going gamma beta again but, are there any other suggestions? I was thinking a little slower action might accomplish my goal of having the lightest presentation possible, but maybe it being a 5 weight to begin with will take care of that. I welcome any and all thoughts. NFC has a badass sale going on right now btw.


----------



## Renegade

bluechipfish said:


> In the middle of my first build on a GB 7wt. Enjoying the process a lot and already thinking towards my next build. I’d like to build a 5wt for very skinny and calm conditions when fishing to smaller reds/bones. I was thinking going gamma beta again but, are there any other suggestions? I was thinking a little slower action might accomplish my goal of having the lightest presentation possible, but maybe it being a 5 weight to begin with will take care of that. I welcome any and all thoughts. NFC has a badass sale going on right now btw.


I have a GB 5 and LMX 5. I much prefer casting the LMX, and it will present quieter. The GB has more power but I don't fish it in conditions that require it. If you build a GB 5, using a shooting head like the Royal Wulff. There aren't many to choose from.


----------



## dtaylo1066

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I am building a 7 weight on the LMX blank right now.


I am looking to build a 7-wt rod for large trout, steelhead and light salt. I see you have fished both the NFC Gamma Beta and LMX. How do you like the LMX vs the Gamma Beta and how would you compare their actions?

Thanks


----------



## Surfrat59

Renegade said:


> Great blanks. I just built my buddy a NFC 1290-4 GB
> 
> View attachment 173369


Beautiful build. I'm not a fan of carbon fiber grips but to each his own.


----------



## Renegade

dtaylo1066 said:


> I am looking to build a 7-wt rod for large trout, steelhead and light salt. I see you have fished both the NFC Gamma Beta and LMX. How do you like the LMX vs the Gamma Beta and how would you compare their actions?
> 
> Thanks


The Gamma Beta is an extra fast action. The LMX/FAF series is a fast action with a little more tip flex. I like the GB when there is heavy wind or I'm moving a big fly. The LMX/FAF is a pleasure to cast with plenty of backbone.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

dtaylo1066 said:


> I am looking to build a 7-wt rod for large trout, steelhead and light salt. I see you have fished both the NFC Gamma Beta and LMX. How do you like the LMX vs the Gamma Beta and how would you compare their actions?
> 
> Thanks


I have not built the LMX yet but it’s definitely a great blank that feels exactly as renegade explained.


----------



## Tailer

dtaylo1066 said:


> I am looking to build a 7-wt rod for large trout, steelhead and light salt. I see you have fished both the NFC Gamma Beta and LMX. How do you like the LMX vs the Gamma Beta and how would you compare their actions?
> 
> Thanks


I’m currently building an LMX #8 to test against the the other #8's I use (GLX Classic, CrossCurrent Pro1). I've thrown a 7wt Edge Gamma Beta and I'd put that rod in same speed/stiffness category as the original NRX though without stability of the NRX at longer distances. I'm hoping that the LMX has a softer tip than the Gamma Beta but is faster than the GLX Classic and similar in action to my Pro1 but lighter in real and swing weight. If I like the #8 I plan to build the 7, 9, and 10 LMX's and possibly a few of the 1-piece blanks too. I'll post my thoughts once I finish in a few weeks. For now I’ve got the grip and seat glued up and the guides placed and taped but I still need to get them wrapped.


----------



## bluechipfish

Tailer said:


> I’m currently building an LMX #8 to test against the the other #8's I use (GLX Classic, CrossCurrent Pro1). I've thrown a 7wt Edge Gamma Beta and I'd put that rod in same speed/stiffness category as the original NRX though without stability of the NRX at longer distances. I'm hoping that the LMX has a softer tip than the Gamma Beta but is faster than the GLX Classic and similar in action to my Pro1 but lighter in real and swing weight. If I like the #8 I plan to build the 7, 9, and 10 LMX's and possibly a few of the 1-piece blanks too. I'll post my thoughts once I finish in a few weeks. For now I’ve got the grip and seat glued up and the guides placed and taped but I still need to get them wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 184531


can’t wait to hear. I just finished a gamma beta 7wt, have an lmx and a 1 piece psi next up!


----------



## dtaylo1066

Thanks for the replies, gents. The LMX sounds pretty sweet. I recently purchased a used 7-wt. Sage Motive, which I find to be a heavy feeling rod. The Motive can sling an SA 7-wt Anadro line pretty well, but the rod tip is quite stiff. The Anadro line has a 225 grain head. I may build the LMX #7 as it sounds it would feel lighter, crisper and have a softer tip.

Please post your reviews as you build out the LMX and compare it to the Gamma Beta.


----------



## TF21

@Tailer where did you source your cork?


----------



## bluechipfish

I put this in the 8wt build thread but figured I'd drop it here too. Fished my new gamma beta 7wt last night with a true to weight cortland flats taper in 7wt. The rod didn't feel super great, but I'm going to keep fishing it a bit, and experiment with other lines. It had zero feel in close and didn't want to load quickly, but did start coming into it's own with 30-40ft of line out. I've been told by someone who tried a bunch of lines on a GB that the grand slam (up weight line) is best. What I probably felt last night is the rod wanting a more substantial line to load.


----------



## Tailer

TF21 said:


> @Tailer where did you source your cork?


I got the rings from Joe at customflygrips.com; I think they're extra grade but could be Flor.


----------



## TF21

Thanks! looks great, good cork is hard to come by!


----------



## dtaylo1066

bluechipfish said:


> I put this in the 8wt build thread but figured I'd drop it here too. Fished my new gamma beta 7wt last night with a true to weight cortland flats taper in 7wt. The rod didn't feel super great, but I'm going to keep fishing it a bit, and experiment with other lines. It had zero feel in close and didn't want to load quickly, but did start coming into it's own with 30-40ft of line out. I've been told by someone who tried a bunch of lines on a GB that the grand slam (up weight line) is best. What I probably felt last night is the rod wanting a more substantial line to load.



I have found that some of the faster rods need heads that are more than true to weight. I put my 7 wt Anadro line (225 grain head) on my 6 weight Batson Eternity 2 9 foot fly rod and to my amazement it could throw the line a ton, and with some good rod bend and feel. Same on my TFO TiCrX 5 weight! Of course TiCrX are known to be a least a weight or two above what's on the label in terms of real rod weight.

It kind of sucks there are not really places where you can test cast lines. Gamma Betta is known to be fast, so I would try a heavier head line. I can say the Anadro is one hell of a line. One or two back casts and you can shoot line a mile, same as if you double haul. I am not sure how it handles salt. 

I would suggest you try a line with a more aggressive head and move up to 215 to 225 grain head weight.

Good luck.


----------



## bluechipfish

I'm going to try the SA grand slam, Wulff Triangle Taper, and Bonefish quickshooter. Hopefully we'll land on one that makes me love the rod!


----------



## Renegade

dtaylo1066 said:


> Thanks for the replies, gents. The LMX sounds pretty sweet. I recently purchased a used 7-wt. Sage Motive, which I find to be a heavy feeling rod. The Motive can sling an SA 7-wt Anadro line pretty well, but the rod tip is quite stiff. The Anadro line has a 225 grain head. I may build the LMX #7 as it sounds it would feel lighter, crisper and have a softer tip.
> 
> Please post your reviews as you build out the LMX and compare it to the Gamma Beta.


I have built GammaBetas, PSI's, LMX/FAF, and Iconoglass in nearly every weight available.

My thoughts and comparisons on each:

Gamma Beta- Extremely light, extremely fast, and extremely powerful. This rod has backbone like two line weights up and weight like two line weights down. It likes a heavy line, and needs a quick shooting line for fast work in close. It has a small sweet spot. This thing is faster and lighter than the NRX, in a noticeable way.

PSI- Bar none, my favorite rod anywhere. It has some tip flex, large sweet spot, great backbone, casts well short or punches wind in long casts. It is butter.

LMX/FAF- I cast these rods very well. It has more tip flex than the GB. It is a fast rod but is very smooth and powerful. Great for short casting and long. Great pick up power.True to line weight. I like the SA Amplitude Bonefish on this rod. 

Iconoglass- It's a glass rod. You know the drill.


----------



## Tailer

North Fork has a pretty decent sale going on right now for those of you interested. I picked up a couple of the Psi 1-piece blanks for about $135 a piece including tax and shipping.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Tailer said:


> North Fork has a pretty decent sale going on right now for those of you interested. I picked up a couple of the Psi 1-piece blanks for about $135 a piece including tax and shipping.


They remind me of a car dealership. Everything is always on sale! Haha
They make great blanks, they are all I build on and fish with conventional and fly.


----------



## Jason M

I just had a 6wt built in the gamma beta. I haven't fished it but I have casted it and it seems very very nice.


----------



## bluechipfish

I have fished my GB 7wt a couple of times with the right line (SA Grand Slam) and I'm happy to report that it's a completely bad ass rod. It does not leave me wanting at all. It's a strong 7wt for sure which is why it likes that line, but It's been a great casting rod for me. I've used it for bonefish both wading and skiff/bow time.


----------



## hillcharl

You guys are making me want to build my own fly rod!


----------



## FlyBy

Thinking about replacing my 6 wt. BVK with a GB. I have a 9 and 12 and they are cannons.


----------



## FlyBy

FlyBy said:


> Thinking about replacing my 6 wt. BVK with a GB. I have a 9 and 12 and they are cannons.


Okay, not thinking about it anymore. Rod was on sale, $371.50 with tax. Ordered it, said 3-5 weeks delivery. I'll be lucky to get it before my Flamingo trip in Feb.


----------



## btpeck14

bluechipfish said:


> I have fished my GB 7wt a couple of times with the right line (SA Grand Slam) and I'm happy to report that it's a completely bad ass rod. It does not leave me wanting at all. It's a strong 7wt for sure which is why it likes that line, but It's been a great casting rod for me. I've used it for bonefish both wading and skiff/bow time.


I fished GB #7 for striped bass this year. Great rod. I found it very versatile - could cast well short, medium, or long. And never felt under-gunned fighting fish. I used a #7 Airflo coldwater intermediate line that felt good on the rod.


----------



## bluechipfish

Great feedback. I also just finished and have fished an FAF 5wt I built with a fighting butt for situations where stealth is key. I landed a nice red on it last weekend, had plenty of fighting power, landed the fish quickly. Definitely has the stealth I was looking for.


----------



## Merkexpress

I built a 9ft 10wt NFC rod primarily to be used for the king salmon run up in Michigan. Aside from me closing the rod tip in the door…. This rod held up nicely! It is an absolute rocket ship and I have no issues turning over heavy weighted flies or rigs.


----------



## fjmaverick

Looking at building either a GB 8 wt or a Epic 890c. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Merkexpress

fjmaverick said:


> Looking at building either a GB 8 wt or a Epic 890c. Any input is appreciated.


Can’t speak on the GB 8wt… however, I do have an epic 890c! I love that rod… it’s probably one of the nicest things I own! I can’t recommend that blank enough, I’ve caught loads on steelhead and smallmouth on that rod and put it through its paces and it keeps on kicking!!


----------



## WC53

Does NFC have anywhere on their site where the list the different action or characteristics of the different fly blanks? Action, power, lifting etc. I did look, but my googlefu is weak


----------



## Merkexpress

WC53 said:


> Does NFC have anywhere on their site where the list the different action or characteristics of the different fly blanks? Action, power, lifting etc. I did look, but my googlefu is weak


if you actual click on the blank you’re look at it will bring up something like this.








hopefully this helps


----------



## mro

$75.00 for a quality blank is a steal.
I think a $150.00 would be to.


----------



## fjmaverick

Just ordered the Epic with 15% off and they are giving out a free travel vise with it at the moment seemed like a good enough deal to pull the trigger.


----------



## PaytonWP

What kind of guide spacing would y’all put on the 9wt 1 piece? I’ve looked on their website but the spacing for the 1 pieces are not on there.


----------



## fjmaverick

PaytonWP said:


> What kind of guide spacing would y’all put on the 9wt 1 piece? I’ve looked on their website but the spacing for the 1 pieces are not on there.


Your guides should tell you how to space them based on rod length.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

PaytonWP said:


> What kind of guide spacing would y’all put on the 9wt 1 piece? I’ve looked on their website but the spacing for the 1 pieces are not on there.


Tape the guides on and do a static load test to see where they need to be. I’d start with guide spacing for another 9wt same length and go from there.


----------



## Capra

I'm finally getting around to putting the Gamma Beta s together. Did any of you notice that the last 1" or less of the blanks are crooked ?? the blanks are great it just seems like if I took the 1" of of the tip they would straighten right out ...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Capra said:


> I'm finally getting around to putting the Gamma Beta s together. Did any of you notice that the last 1" or less of the blanks are crooked ?? the blanks are great it just seems like if I took the 1" of of the tip they would straighten right out ...


I buy a lot of blanks and always check them when they come in. If they don’t pass the straightness and flex test they get sent back and replaced. All of my NFC fly blanks have been straight.


----------



## Tailer

Capra said:


> I'm finally getting around to putting the Gamma Beta s together. Did any of you notice that the last 1" or less of the blanks are crooked ?? the blanks are great it just seems like if I took the 1" of of the tip they would straighten right out ...


I'd give them a call, might have been a bad batch. I've ordered ten blanks from them over the last couple of months and they've all been straight and blemish free (none were GB's though, all LMX's and 1 pc).


----------



## Tailer

For those of you that might be interested, I'm selling a few new, un-opened LMX blanks over in the classifieds:









FS: North Fork Composites Fly Blanks, ALPS Fly Seats


I've been building a bunch of fly rods lately and ended up with some spare parts and pieces that I didn't use. Contact here if you're interested, would be happy to bundle it all together at a good price if you want it all. Located in Miami Payment via Paypal PM here to contact Thanks MS...




www.microskiff.com





I finished building the LMX 908-4 and test cast it with a couple of Cortland lines I have here. It's pretty well matched with an AFFTA standard weight line like the Cortland Bonefish. It's definitely lighter in hand than either of my Loomis #8's. It's faster and stiffer than the GLX. It's similar in action to the Pro1 but the tip does not track as well in my hands and it loses stability at 70-80' while the Pro1 keeps on ticking out to the end of the line. I also happen to have a 4pc Sector #8 here and the LMX is no match for the Sector. The Sector is a little stiffer with about the same action but tip recovery, tracking, and stability at distance are all much, much better with the Sector and the Sector is noticeably lighter while casting. It's not really a fair comparison because I have less than $200 in the LMX with a full REC CeRecoil/Recoil guide train and a new Sector is about $1000 but I figured I'd mention it.

All in all I think the LMX is a good deal for an American made blank. Completely fishable, as good as most high end rods from a decade ago and probably as good as any of the budget rods out there right now. I'm keeping the 908 and building a 907 for the odd occasion when I need a 4pc rod, but I'm building 8,9, & 10 NFC 1pc rods right now and will post my thoughts on the #8 in comparison with the LMX and my other #8's once I get it finished. I've cast the #9 with guides taped on and I'm very excited to cast the finished versions.


----------



## bluechipfish

Gamma Beta 7wt got it done yesterday in Biscayne on the paddleboard. It's a beautiful casting rod with plenty of backbone! The grand slam line is highly recommended on this rod, it brought it to life.

Also, as far as the bent tip situation. I have a 1 piece PSI 8wt here that I haven't built yet.. the last two or 3 inches is pretty wonky. I've been trying to contact NFC about it but no dice so far. I messaged the head honcho guy Aleks on Facebook about it, hoping they can just send another one out.


----------



## Flyboy

For anyone that's built a GB 10wt, what size winding check did you use? Can't find the blank diameter anywhere


----------



## bknot

Tailer said:


> I also happen to have a 4pc Sector #8 here and the LMX is no match for the Sector. The Sector is a little stiffer with about the same action but tip recovery, tracking, and stability at distance are all much, much better with the Sector and the Sector is noticeably lighter while casting. It's not really a fair comparison because I have less than $200 in the LMX with a full REC CeRecoil/Recoil guide train and a new Sector is about $1000 but I figured I'd mention it.
> 
> ... I'm building 8,9, & 10 NFC 1pc rods right now and will post my thoughts on the #8 in comparison with the LMX and my other #8's once I get it finished. I've cast the #9 with guides taped on and I'm very excited to cast the finished versions.



I’m really looking forward to your opinion on these 1 pc blanks, especially compared to factory rods (any brand, in any piece numbers) that are widely available, as a relatable point of reference


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Flyboy said:


> For anyone that's built a GB 10wt, what size winding check did you use? Can't find the blank diameter anywhere


----------



## Tailer

Just finished one of the #8 1pc blanks today, plan to cast it alongside my Loomis #8's and the Sector 908/4 this weekend.


----------



## bryson

Tailer said:


> Just finished one of the #8 1pc blanks today, plan to cast it alongside my Loomis #8's and the Sector 908/4 this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 191252


Very curious to hear your thoughts. Just getting into rod building and a 1pc is definitely on my radar.


----------



## Tailer

I spent a couple of hours casting the NFC 890-1 this weekend with various lines and back to back with my G Loomis GLX 1088-2, G Loomis CrossCurrent Pro1 1068-1, and a Scott Sector 908/4. I'll start by saying that I am not the world's best caster but I've been doing it for a while and I've thrown nearly all of the mainstream saltwater rods at one time or another. I pretty much only sight fish and I throw floating and intermediate lines about 95% of the time so what I value in a rod may not apply for everyone.

I started out with several different lines: Cortland Guide WF7F, Cortland Tarpon WF8F, Cortland Bonefish WF8F, and Cortland Guide WF8F. The Tarpon and Bonefish lines are AFFTA standard weights and the Guide lines are 1/2 weight heavy. The 890-1 cast all of the lines well but it felt best with the Tarpon WF8F. It seems to have a very wide sweet spot like the CrossCurrent Pro1. It does not need an overweight line to perform up close.

I cast each of the four rods with the Tarpon WF8F on a Tibor Everglades, a 12' fluoro leader, and a #2 crab fly. Wind was a steady 10mph with occasional gusts; pretty typical South Florida fishing conditions. The first thing I noticed is just how light the 890-1 feels despite the large blank diameter. It's lighter both in-hand and while casting than either the GLX or the CC Pro1. The best way I can describe the 890-1 is that it feels crisp. It's significantly faster and stiffer than the GLX and a little stiffer than the CC Pro1 though both blanks load similarly. It's much easier to cast than the GLX past about 60' and it feels more accurate than the CC Pro1 at distance. From 20-60' the 890-1 doesn't quite have the feel of either of the other two Loomis rods but it's more accurate in my hands, even at 20'. From 60-80' the 890-1 is superb. It's very easy to generate a lot of line speed and the tip tracks very straight and recovers very quickly despite being comfortable casting in close. From 80' out the 890-1 is better than either of the Loomis rods but not as composed as something like a Method. What really stood out to me was how much line I could pick up off of the water and how quickly I could transition from fly-in-hand to an accurate 60-80' cast. I'm not educated enough on rod design to try to identify why the 890-1 is better than my other #8's in this regard, but it's noticeable on the water.

I'm hesitant to compare the 890-1 with the Sector because it feel's a little sensationalist, but I'll just say that in my hands they perform similarly and I'd be happy to have either on my skiff. I'm sure that a better caster could tease more performance from the Sector but for me they're both very accurate from 20-80', able to pick up a long line, quick to transition from in-close to distance, and comfortable to cast for long periods.

Based on my memory of the G Loomis NRX Pro1 1068-1 that I owned the 890-1 is not as stiff with a softer tip. I'd be interested in casting the NFC and the NRX Pro1 alongside each other and will see if I can find one to borrow.

I am extremely pleased with finished product. The CeRecoils are smooth and quiet; noticeably quieter than the standard Recoils on the CC Pro1 and noticeably slicker than the titanium frame SIC (I think) strippers on the GLX. Durability is obviously up in the air but the 890-1 is an excellent caster. I'm really looking forward to finishing the #10 and testing it against the CrossCurrent Pro1 #10 which I think is the best in it's class for oceanside Tarpon.

For those of you curious about cost I listed the price including shipping and tax for the components below. Even with the cost of thread and finish and other assorted odds and ends I doubt I have $275 in the rod. I purchased the 1pc blanks during one of NFC's many sales but I wouldn't hesitate to build another one at the regular retail price.

890-1 Blank: $135
PacBay Seat: $20
Cork & Winding Check: $25
REC CeRecoil Stripping Guides: $35
REC Recoil Snake Guides & Tip Top: $45


----------



## FlyBy

Great report! Thanks.


----------



## bluechipfish

Thanks so much for your in-depth report. I’m awaiting my 8 and 10wt psi blanks from nfc, and I’m even more excited to build them out now!


----------



## FlyBy

I ordered a 6 wt. GB on Nov. 19, projected ETA from North Fork 3-5 weeks. This is week 5, we'll see.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FlyBy said:


> I ordered a 6 wt. GB on Nov. 19, projected ETA from North Fork 3-5 weeks. This is week 5, we'll see.


Don’t hold your breath, eapecially with this being the holidays.


----------



## FlyBy

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Don’t hold your breath, especially with this being the holidays.



I don't need it right now, anyway. Probably won't be using the 6 wt until l go to Flamingo in Feb. and I'm just upgrading from a BVK on one.


----------



## mcgreezy

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Don’t hold your breath, eapecially with this being the holidays.


I've previously ordered at high volume times and have received my orders pretty quickly. I've had to warranty things also, and that takes a little bit of followup - but once the warranty ticket is in, it moves quick.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mcgreezy said:


> I've previously ordered at high volume times and have received my orders pretty quickly. I've had to warranty things also, and that takes a little bit of followup - but once the warranty ticket is in, it moves quick.


Same here, I’ve been ordering blanks from NFC for 7-8 years and have about 60 blanks on hand right now. They are getting better but at one point their customer service was pathetic. The blanks are worth it in my opinion.


----------



## FlyBy

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Same here, I’ve been ordering blanks from NFC for 7-8 years and have about 60 blanks on hand right now. They are getting better but at one point their customer service was pathetic. The blanks are worth it in my opinion.


So are the rods.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FlyBy said:


> So are the rods.


I fish an Edge GammaBeta 8wt and love it. Gen1 cork grip but shitty guides so I re-wrapped with genuine e-coated Snake Brand.


----------



## Snakesurf

Just saw this, Have been out of the loop for a while because of a shoulder accident (rotator cuff) and am getting back to normal very slowly but have also been working a lot. I have been buying Gary Loomis blanks since the 90s and now since inception NFC. To me the quality and the design of the blanks are superb and good as anything else out there. I will say that even the cheaper (most of the time) Chinese, Korean, outsourced blanks are mostly better than anything that was made 30 years ago. I have built mostly on only the most high end NFC blanks and I can tell you from experience the HM blanks are a lot stronger and lighter than they used to be. I have built many, especially 8 wts on the same blank and you can totally change the way the rod performs by guide placement, number of guides and stripper guide sizes. All of these variables will determine what line works best for that rod to get all around performance out of it. I would say this applies to any finished fly rod. Hopefully you have enough line types to see what works best. Cork to me is the best and lightest grip type, but unfortunately flor grade cork is getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## exit

This is a very good thread with lots of useful information. I have built 2 rods on CTS Affinity X blanks; a 6wt and an 8wt. Both are excellent but the 8 is noticeably the better rod. Much like the best factory rod lineups within a series there are a few standouts. Does anyone have enough experience with NFC blanks especially the Gamma Beta series that are standouts and recommended or as importantly which ones to avoid?


----------



## bluechipfish

Tailer said:


> I spent a couple of hours casting the NFC 890-1 this weekend with various lines and back to back with my G Loomis GLX 1088-2, G Loomis CrossCurrent Pro1 1068-1, and a Scott Sector 908/4. I'll start by saying that I am not the world's best caster but I've been doing it for a while and I've thrown nearly all of the mainstream saltwater rods at one time or another. I pretty much only sight fish and I throw floating and intermediate lines about 95% of the time so what I value in a rod may not apply for everyone.
> 
> I started out with several different lines: Cortland Guide WF7F, Cortland Tarpon WF8F, Cortland Bonefish WF8F, and Cortland Guide WF8F. The Tarpon and Bonefish lines are AFFTA standard weights and the Guide lines are 1/2 weight heavy. The 890-1 cast all of the lines well but it felt best with the Tarpon WF8F. It seems to have a very wide sweet spot like the CrossCurrent Pro1. It does not need an overweight line to perform up close.
> 
> I cast each of the four rods with the Tarpon WF8F on a Tibor Everglades, a 12' fluoro leader, and a #2 crab fly. Wind was a steady 10mph with occasional gusts; pretty typical South Florida fishing conditions. The first thing I noticed is just how light the 890-1 feels despite the large blank diameter. It's lighter both in-hand and while casting than either the GLX or the CC Pro1. The best way I can describe the 890-1 is that it feels crisp. It's significantly faster and stiffer than the GLX and a little stiffer than the CC Pro1 though both blanks load similarly. It's much easier to cast than the GLX past about 60' and it feels more accurate than the CC Pro1 at distance. From 20-60' the 890-1 doesn't quite have the feel of either of the other two Loomis rods but it's more accurate in my hands, even at 20'. From 60-80' the 890-1 is superb. It's very easy to generate a lot of line speed and the tip tracks very straight and recovers very quickly despite being comfortable casting in close. From 80' out the 890-1 is better than either of the Loomis rods but not as composed as something like a Method. What really stood out to me was how much line I could pick up off of the water and how quickly I could transition from fly-in-hand to an accurate 60-80' cast. I'm not educated enough on rod design to try to identify why the 890-1 is better than my other #8's in this regard, but it's noticeable on the water.
> 
> I'm hesitant to compare the 890-1 with the Sector because it feel's a little sensationalist, but I'll just say that in my hands they perform similarly and I'd be happy to have either on my skiff. I'm sure that a better caster could tease more performance from the Sector but for me they're both very accurate from 20-80', able to pick up a long line, quick to transition from in-close to distance, and comfortable to cast for long periods.
> 
> Based on my memory of the G Loomis NRX Pro1 1068-1 that I owned the 890-1 is not as stiff with a softer tip. I'd be interested in casting the NFC and the NRX Pro1 alongside each other and will see if I can find one to borrow.
> 
> I am extremely pleased with finished product. The CeRecoils are smooth and quiet; noticeably quieter than the standard Recoils on the CC Pro1 and noticeably slicker than the titanium frame SIC (I think) strippers on the GLX. Durability is obviously up in the air but the 890-1 is an excellent caster. I'm really looking forward to finishing the #10 and testing it against the CrossCurrent Pro1 #10 which I think is the best in it's class for oceanside Tarpon.
> 
> For those of you curious about cost I listed the price including shipping and tax for the components below. Even with the cost of thread and finish and other assorted odds and ends I doubt I have $275 in the rod. I purchased the 1pc blanks during one of NFC's many sales but I wouldn't hesitate to build another one at the regular retail price.
> 
> 890-1 Blank: $135
> PacBay Seat: $20
> Cork & Winding Check: $25
> REC CeRecoil Stripping Guides: $35
> REC Recoil Snake Guides & Tip Top: $45


Tailer, any info on where you got your guide spacing? I'm about to embark on the psi 8wt build in tomorrow.


----------



## bluechipfish

Snakesurf said:


> Just saw this, Have been out of the loop for a while because of a shoulder accident (rotator cuff) and am getting back to normal very slowly but have also been working a lot. I have been buying Gary Loomis blanks since the 90s and now since inception NFC. To me the quality and the design of the blanks are superb and good as anything else out there. I will say that even the cheaper (most of the time) Chinese, Korean, outsourced blanks are mostly better than anything that was made 30 years ago. I have built mostly on only the most high end NFC blanks and I can tell you from experience the HM blanks are a lot stronger and lighter than they used to be. I have built many, especially 8 wts on the same blank and you can totally change the way the rod performs by guide placement, number of guides and stripper guide sizes. All of these variables will determine what line works best for that rod to get all around performance out of it. I would say this applies to any finished fly rod. Hopefully you have enough line types to see what works best. Cork to me is the best and lightest grip type, but unfortunately flor grade cork is getting harder and harder to find.


I'd love to hear more on the changes you've made on guide placement and sizing and the different performance characteristics they've brought!


----------



## Tailer

bluechipfish said:


> Tailer, any info on where you got your guide spacing? I'm about to embark on the psi 8wt build in tomorrow.


I took the two 890-1 blanks that I had and taped one up using Tom Kirkman's static deflection method and one with the guide spacing from my CrossCurrrent Pro-1 #8 and test cast them both with the same line. I preferred the feel of the one with the Pro-1 spacing and ended up settling on that spacing from the second snake out to the tip with the first snake and the stripping guides slightly closer to the grip than the Pro-1 spacing. The difference between the two spacings was minimal, the tip just felt more responsive with the spacing from the Pro-1.






"Static Guide Placement - Fly Angler's OnLine"


Static Guide Placement - Part 111 - The Premier OnLine Magazine for the Fly Fishing Enthusiast.



www.flyanglersonline.com


----------



## bluechipfish

Tailer said:


> I took the two 890-1 blanks that I had and taped one up using Tom Kirkman's static deflection method and one with the guide spacing from my CrossCurrrent Pro-1 #8 and test cast them both with the same line. I preferred the feel of the one with the Pro-1 spacing and ended up settling on that spacing from the second snake out to the tip with the first snake and the stripping guides slightly closer to the grip than the Pro-1 spacing. The difference between the two spacings was minimal, the tip just felt more responsive with the spacing from the Pro-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Static Guide Placement - Fly Angler's OnLine"
> 
> 
> Static Guide Placement - Part 111 - The Premier OnLine Magazine for the Fly Fishing Enthusiast.
> 
> 
> 
> www.flyanglersonline.com


Great info, thanks! Do you remember what size guides you used? I was thinking about just copying the salt HD 8wt. Starting at stripping guides it's 16, 12, 6, 5, 4, 4, 3, 3, 3, tip top.


----------



## hillcharl

Tailer said:


> I took the two 890-1 blanks that I had and taped one up using Tom Kirkman's static deflection method and one with the guide spacing from my CrossCurrrent Pro-1 #8 and test cast them both with the same line. I preferred the feel of the one with the Pro-1 spacing and ended up settling on that spacing from the second snake out to the tip with the first snake and the stripping guides slightly closer to the grip than the Pro-1 spacing. The difference between the two spacings was minimal, the tip just felt more responsive with the spacing from the Pro-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Static Guide Placement - Fly Angler's OnLine"
> 
> 
> Static Guide Placement - Part 111 - The Premier OnLine Magazine for the Fly Fishing Enthusiast.
> 
> 
> 
> www.flyanglersonline.com


Wow, the static deflection method makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Tailer

bluechipfish said:


> Great info, thanks! Do you remember what size guides you used? I was thinking about just copying the salt HD 8wt. Starting at stripping guides it's 16, 12, 6, 5, 4, 4, 3, 3, 3, tip top.


20-16-5-3-3-3-3-3-3-3-Lg Loop Top


----------



## mike_j

Greetings from Oregon. This is my first post. I've found this thread really useful. I'm headed to Belize in June for my first saltwater trip. I've built an 8 wt on a CTS Affinity X blank and have a GB 7wt and 10wt on order. On week 5 now waiting for delivery. Luckily I have a bit of time.

I plan to line the 10wt with the SA Grand Slam and the 7wt with the SA Bonefish. Using Alps Reel Seat, Cork and stripper guides with REC double-footed snakes as runners

Has anyone used the NFC recommended guide placement? They recommend 9 guides rather than the 10. Thoughts? I was planning on starting there and do static load testing.

Thanks,
Mike J


----------



## bluechipfish

mike_j said:


> Greetings from Oregon. This is my first post. I've found this thread really useful. I'm headed to Belize in June for my first saltwater trip. I've built an 8 wt on a CTS Affinity X blank and have a GB 7wt and 10wt on order. On week 5 now waiting for delivery. Luckily I have a bit of time.
> 
> I plan to line the 10wt with the SA Grand Slam and the 7wt with the SA Bonefish. Using Alps Reel Seat, Cork and stripper guides with REC double-footed snakes as runners
> 
> Has anyone used the NFC recommended guide placement? They recommend 9 guides rather than the 10. Thoughts? I was planning on starting there and do static load testing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike J


I used their guide placement I believe, and it works really well. MY 7wt gamma beta is one of my favorite rods. To me, it feels great with a grand slam line, as recommended by others on here. I used a true to weight line for a really short time and wanted some more out of the rod, which the grand slam delivers well.


----------



## mike_j

bluechipfish said:


> I used their guide placement I believe, and it works really well. MY 7wt gamma beta is one of my favorite rods. To me, it feels great with a grand slam line, as recommended by others on here. I used a true to weight line for a really short time and wanted some more out of the rod, which the grand slam delivers well.


Thanks for the input. I'll have see how the 7wt feels with the SA Bonefish line.


----------



## Flyboy

gammabeta 10wt freshly finished


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Flyboy said:


> View attachment 192928
> 
> gammabeta 10wt freshly finished


They are so light and fast.


----------



## Panama

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Same here, I’ve been ordering blanks from NFC for 7-8 years and have about 60 blanks on hand right now. They are getting better but at one point their customer service was pathetic. The blanks are worth it in my opinion.


Just built an NFC 909-4. Wicked fast, reminiscent of my TiCRX nines but slimmer and lighter, and cool looking with the raised fiber wrap. All about stripers in the surf and albies off the rocks, where speed, punch and spine make or break.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Panama said:


> Just built an NFC 909-4. Wicked fast, reminiscent of my TiCRX nines but slimmer and lighter, and cool looking with the raised fiber wrap. All about stripers in the surf and albies off the rocks, where speed, punch and spine make or break.


They are great!


----------



## Panama

Panama said:


> Just built an NFC 909-4. Wicked fast, reminiscent of my TiCRX nines but slimmer and lighter, and cool looking with the raised fiber wrap. All about stripers in the surf and albies off the rocks, where speed, punch and spine make or break.


NFC LMX 909-4. Titanium strippers and Recoil snakes. 25-20-16-6-6-5-5-4-4-3-xl Ti tiptop. Like em large, those core can empty your basket in a quick mess.


----------



## Panama

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are great!


I’ve been a lurker for a couple years, Smack and Shadowcast are must reads. I’m on MSKF now, thanks for all the good stuff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Panama said:


> I’ve been a lurker for a couple years, Smack and Shadowcast are must reads. I’m on MSKF now, thanks for all the good stuff.


I’m a bad influence man! Haha


----------



## Panama

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m a bad influence man! Haha


Have ended not a few persons’ productive contribution to society by teaching them to fly fish and tie. Hard to get away from it on the Vineyard, once you’re bitten. Yeah, yeah I know, Vineyard, but what the hell, somebody’s got to do it.


----------



## taylorisland

Alright, finally finished my 890-1 psi and threw it with a few pros and from what I found an 8wt summer redfish which is 240grains isn’t enough. I threw on a 9 weight and it was much better. Has anyone found this to be the case. Not sure if I got the wrong blank shipped to me but this is not even close to an 8. Any one with experience on this blank know what works best for you?


----------



## Tailer

My initial impression of the 890-1 I built is in post #87 on this thread. I don't know of a reliable way to figure out if you received the correct blank, but I've built two 890-1's and I wouldn't classify them as particularly fast or stiff rods. One of mine is lined with a 210gr Cortland Tarpon and the other with a 210gr Cortland Clear but I cast lines from 200-225gr when I first tested the rod and definitely preferred the lighter lines. My 890-1 blanks fall somewhere between my Loomis CrossCurrent Pro1 and Scott Sector #8's, neither of which I'd classify as extra fast rods.


----------



## bluechipfish

I've thrown a 210 cortland bonefish and a 240gr (first 30 ft) rio flats pro elite on my 8 psi. I went with the heavier line as a lot of my fishing right now with that rod is off a paddleboard (close shots) to permit with #2 bulky crab flies, it helps me a little more with that. I also fished to some bones in windy conditions with a smaller fly and enjoyed the heavier line for that as well, it loads quickly and fires line with minimal false casting.

I casted the rod with a well known legend, someone everyone here would know. He works closely with a manufacturer on rod design as well. We threw the true to weight 8wt line and he thought it was a "top notch, excellent casting rod competing with best-in-class or better". We had a few rods to cast, and he liked it so much he kept asking to go back to that rod. We also threw heavier lines on it all the way up to 10wt just as a matter of experiment. When we were casting, it was blowing 15 mph so the heavier lines felt good on it, but we kept going back to the true to weight 210gr and agreed that it felt best, but not necessarily the best for all situations. Compared to the other high end rods we casted that were varying weights up to 10wt, the PSI 8wt felt very powerful in the tip. This was great for punching into the wind that day, but most all the rods got it done, and we could cast everything just about as equally far.

Moral of the story- throw whatever line you feel is right for you. Many of the new age rods now can throw heavy lines if that's what feels right to you. It's about getting the fly in front of a fish quickly (usually), so do what you have to do! For me, it's fishing the rio flats pro to cover my wide range of use cases. That being said, if I'm going to exclusively bonefish in calm water, I'd probably go to my 7wt or scale the line on the psi back to the 210 cortland bonefish.


----------



## taylorisland

bluechipfish said:


> I've thrown a 210 cortland bonefish and a 240gr (first 30 ft) rio flats pro elite on my 8 psi. I went with the heavier line as a lot of my fishing right now with that rod is off a paddleboard (close shots) to permit with #2 bulky crab flies, it helps me a little more with that. I also fished to some bones in windy conditions with a smaller fly and enjoyed the heavier line for that as well, it loads quickly and fires line with minimal false casting.
> 
> I casted the rod with a well known legend, someone everyone here would know. He works closely with a manufacturer on rod design as well. We threw the true to weight 8wt line and he thought it was a "top notch, excellent casting rod competing with best-in-class or better". We had a few rods to cast, and he liked it so much he kept asking to go back to that rod. We also threw heavier lines on it all the way up to 10wt just as a matter of experiment. When we were casting, it was blowing 15 mph so the heavier lines felt good on it, but we kept going back to the true to weight 210gr and agreed that it felt best, but not necessarily the best for all situations. Compared to the other high end rods we casted that were varying weights up to 10wt, the PSI 8wt felt very powerful in the tip. This was great for punching into the wind that day, but most all the rods got it done, and we could cast everything just about as equally far.
> 
> Moral of the story- throw whatever line you feel is right for you. Many of the new age rods now can throw heavy lines if that's what feels right to you. It's about getting the fly in front of a fish quickly (usually), so do what you have to do! For me, it's fishing the rio flats pro to cover my wide range of use cases. That being said, if I'm going to exclusively bonefish in calm water, I'd probably go to my 7wt or scale the line on the psi back to the 210 cortland bonefish.


I guess I got a 9wt blank because the I threw a 260gr sa mastery 9wt redfish and it was much better than the 240grain rio redfish. Also this feels much stiffer than any 8wt on the rack. I let several guys I work with throw the rod and they all felt the same way I do about it.


----------



## bryson

taylorisland said:


> I guess I got a 9wt blank because the I threw a 260gr sa mastery 9wt redfish and it was much better than the 240grain rio redfish. Also this feels much stiffer than any 8wt on the rack. I let several guys I work with throw the rod and they all felt the same way I do about it.


If you have a set of calipers, take some measurements of the blank (can't do the butt since the grip is on, but maybe go up 20" or some other convenient distance) and see if someone else will do the same. NFC might even verify for you.


----------



## bluechipfish

did you note the number on the paper sticker on the bottom of the blank? It's possible yours didnt have one, but that's the way to verify. "04027" is the SKU on the website, mine had "4027" printed on the sticker.


----------



## Renegade

taylorisland said:


> I guess I got a 9wt blank because the I threw a 260gr sa mastery 9wt redfish and it was much better than the 240grain rio redfish. Also this feels much stiffer than any 8wt on the rack. I let several guys I work with throw the rod and they all felt the same way I do about it.


The GB likes a heavy line. Try 8wt SA Amplitude Grand Slam or any of the quick shooting lines and it will feel fine. These rods are FASSSST. They are not like a normal streamer rod. Give it some weight and let her eat.


EDIT: If you are casting the Psi, it is looser than the GammaBeta in spite of the backbone. My Psi's will send a normal weighted line. My GB's like it heavy. I have built 23 of these now, from Psi, to GB, FAF and Iconoglass.


----------



## taylorisland

the sku on my blank matches the 8wt sku and of course the specs on the website are almost identical for the 1 piece blanks. I’m getting 10.40mm at 17” from the butt of the rod including my butt cap which probably adds 1/4-3/8” on the rod.


----------



## bluechipfish

taylorisland said:


> the sku on my blank matches the 8wt sku and of course the specs on the website are almost identical for the 1 piece blanks. I’m getting 10.40mm at 17” from the butt of the rod including my butt cap which probably adds 1/4-3/8” on the rod.


Interesting. It's possible that the rod is just not a good fit for you.. but its also possible you were sent a 9! Someone with some calipers, help this man out.


----------



## Renegade

taylorisland said:


> the sku on my blank matches the 8wt sku and of course the specs on the website are almost identical for the 1 piece blanks. I’m getting 10.40mm at 17” from the butt of the rod including my butt cap which probably adds 1/4-3/8” on the rod.


Just load a heavy 8 and you’ll be solid until you get the stroke right for this taper.


----------



## taylorisland

Renegade said:


> Just load a heavy 8 and you’ll be solid until you get the stroke right for this taper.


Not new to fly fishing or building rods. I work at a tackle shop so I have access to many different rods to compare it to and in hand this rod feels relatively similar to a 990 nrx. I compared It to several rods from sage TFO loomis and Scott. I’ve heard this blank is comfortable to a crosscurrent and the 890 psi feels like the 990 cc 1 piece.


----------



## Renegade

Just call Steve or Aleks at NFC tomorrow. None of us can help you.

I can tell you my 8 Psi is more like an NRX 7 Pro1 than a 9.


----------



## Panama

taylorisland said:


> the sku on my blank matches the 8wt sku and of course the specs on the website are almost identical for the 1 piece blanks. I’m getting 10.40mm at 17” from the butt of the rod including my butt cap which probably adds 1/4-3/8” on the rod
> Apples and oranges, but my 9 wt LMX is a smidge under 8 mm @ 17 inches from the butt. I cut 1 1/2 inches off the blank so the sections are uniform with the fighting butt attached-fits in a tube that way.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Tailer said:


> the sku on my blank matches the 8wt sku and of course the specs on the website are almost identical for the 1 piece blanks. I’m getting 10.40mm at 17” from the butt of the rod including my butt cap which probably adds 1/4-3/8” on the rod.


The LMX blanks are much smaller in diameter, especially at the butt because they are built totally differently. I’ll mic my GB 8 this evening if I remember.


----------



## bluechipfish

I tracked down my calipers and put them on 17 inches above the butt of my 8wt PSI. I got 10.5mm..however I measured from where I thought the butt was because my fighting butt is a little domed so I tried to compensate for that.


----------



## taylorisland

Renegade said:


> Just call Steve or Aleks at NFC tomorrow. None of us can help you.
> 
> I can tell you my 8 Psi is more like an NRX 7 Pro1 than a 9.


Just got off the phone with Steve and the short answer of the 15 minute conversation is there’s nothing he can do and he hasn’t thrown it so doesn’t know what it’s supposed to feel like. He also said one piece fly rods are a horrible idea and they shouldn’t be made and he has nothing to do with the design of that series of rods. I’m Kind of at a loss, spent money on what was supposed to be an 8 and got a 9. I’ll use it but it’s not at all what I had envisioned or wanted. Anyone around Houston have one of these rods? I’d like to see what it’s supposed to feel like because I still want a one piece 8.


----------



## bluechipfish

I definitely disagree with him haha. I love my psi 8. I guess the only thing you could do is buy another one from them and see how that one goes. Worst case scenario, you have enough 9wts for the next decade or more.


----------



## Flyboy

started a new panfish/trout stick- burled wood reel seat, 4A reverse half wells cork, recoil guides all the way up- warps are a little too bright of green for my taste so Im hoping the finishing epoxy dulls the color a tad


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Flyboy said:


> View attachment 196449
> 
> started a new panfish/trout stick- burled wood reel seat, 4A reverse half wells cork, recoil guides all the way up- warps are a little too bright of green for my taste so Im hoping the finishing epoxy dulls the color a tad


Those decals turn out best if you apply a layer of finish first on these raw/textured blanks so there are no air bubbles under it and they look perfectly clear.


----------



## Flyboy

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Those decals turn out best if you apply a layer of finish first on these raw/textured blanks so there are no air bubbles under it and they look perfectly clear.


Ah that would make sense, great to know for next time thanks


----------



## Snakesurf

LMX (Lamda Beta) 9' 8wt / F-890-4. 10 guides; Used Seaguide 16 RS Ti frame (80"), 10 RS Ti frame (68"), REC Double foot snakes #5 (57 7/8”), #4 (48), #4 (38 ½”), #4 (30 1/8”), #4 (22 ½”), #2 (15 ¼”), #2 (9 3/16”) and #2 (4 ¼”) 4.1oz Total Weight. Cast best with Cortland Liquid Crystal Flats Taper.


----------



## Snakesurf

NFC F-890-4 (Gamma Beta) 9’ 8 wt. Fuji Torzite KW 16, KW 10 strippers and the last of the Ti framed SIC L Frame 3-7 mm and 7-6 mm running guides (12 total) and a Torzite Arowana 6mm Tip Top. 4.3oz Total Weight. Works best with SA Grand Slam line.


----------



## Flyboy

Newest rod in the quiver and she’s ready to go


----------



## WC53

Does anyone have any opinions on the 6wt LMX or GB? I have been fishing the Lamson salt, but was looking to try something a bit faster.


----------



## dtaylo1066

Have not fished these rods, but from feedback of people I know that have fished them, the GB is a very fast rod, the LMX medium fast to fast. I have only heard positive comments on either. As to the GB, you can buy a finished rod under the North Fork Composite "Edge" brand of finished fly rods.


----------



## FlyBy

I wish I could tell you. Ordered my 6 wt. GB on Nov. 19, still not here. They said they had trouble with some blanks. They're worth waiting for, I have a 9 and 12 GB and they're cannons.


----------



## taylorisland

I like my 790-4 gb a lot. It’s definitely fast but does what I need It to do. Definitely takes a heavy line like a grand slam. A typical bonefish line doesn’t really load up the rod. I like my 1090 lmx but haven’t caught a fish on it yet. Definitely a little more traditional taper. Got a 1290-4 gb on the bench and im excited to get it finished and cast it. I can tell it’s gonna be a beast though. They’re definitely not 1000$ rods but considering you can build one for 300$ or so and buy one for 600 they’re definitely a good value.


----------



## TF21

I built a 6wt GB about 4 months ago. absolutely love it. Its light but still handles a 28" redfish just fine. its fast and can sling line but still performs well at short distances.
Rio bonefish quickshooter line


----------



## kjnengr

With the sale going on right now, I'm getting persuaded on buying a blank. I hear people comparing the LMX to the Cross Current GLX. Any thoughts on what the Gamma Beta would be similar to? Especially in the G. Loomis Lineup?


----------



## Flyboy

kjnengr said:


> With the sale going on right now, I'm getting persuaded on buying a blank. I hear people comparing the LMX to the Cross Current GLX. Any thoughts on what the Gamma Beta would be similar to? Especially in the G. Loomis Lineup?


I’ve heard it like the original nrx but I’ve only thrown that rod for about an hour and don’t really remember it enough to compare to my gbs


----------



## Brandonssmith

I jumped in and bought a few blanks for my first build last week. Does delivery take about a month, or more, these days?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Brandonssmith said:


> I jumped in and bought a few blanks for my first build last week. Does delivery take about a month, or more, these days?


You get them when you get them is my best guess


----------



## FlyBy

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You get them when you get them is my best guess


I ordered a 6 wt. GB on Nov. 19. Still waiting.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FlyBy said:


> I ordered a 6 wt. GB on Nov. 19. Still waiting.


I know all about it. I’ve been ordering blanks from NFC for several years. I’ve got a stock pile of 30-40. I’d rather wait for these straight, strong blanks instead of buying some Chineezium junk ass corkscrew blanks that have been sitting in storage containers for years.


----------



## Brandonssmith

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I know all about it. I’ve been ordering blanks from NFC for several years. I’ve got a stock pile of 30-40. I’d rather wait for these straight, strong blanks instead of buying some Chineezium junk ass corkscrew blanks that have been sitting in storage containers for years.


I don't mind waiting on the blanks, just wanting to know what the average wait is. I've been waiting on a reel from Nautilus since last July so I know the drill, especially these days.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Brandonssmith said:


> I don't mind waiting on the blanks, just wanting to know what the average wait is. I've been waiting on a reel from Nautilus since last July so I know the drill, especially these days.


NFC has been hit or miss for years, well before any plannedemic or supply chain issues. Some blanks will deliver in a week, some take months.


----------



## DRO

taylorisland said:


> I guess I got a 9wt blank because the I threw a 260gr sa mastery 9wt redfish and it was much better than the 240grain rio redfish. Also this feels much stiffer than any 8wt on the rack. I let several guys I work with throw the rod and they all felt the same way I do about it.


I just received my 890-1 PSI and a GB 990-4. My initial review is that the 8wt PSI is slightly stiffer than the 9wt GB. The sticker numbers match the SKU numbers on their website. Hopefully I don't end up with two 9wts. We will see.


----------



## taylorisland

DRO said:


> I just received my 890-1 PSI and a GB 990-4. My initial review is that the 8wt PSI is slightly stiffer than the 9wt GB. The sticker numbers match the SKU numbers on their website. Hopefully I don't end up with two 9wts. We will see.


Give them a call and see what they say and report back. They can’t tell you they’ve never heard anyone say that so I’m really curious how they’ll handle it.


----------



## FlyBy

The 6 wt. GB I ordered Nov. 19 shipped yesterday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FlyBy said:


> The 6 wt. GB I ordered Nov. 19 shipped yesterday.


At least they are not made in a chineeze sweat shop...they have that going for them!


----------



## WC53

They seem to be getting a bit better. Sent an email question on Saturday and got an answer in 2 hrs! vs never getting a response or return call. I noticed the website is starting to show in stock and out of stock on some items. If they can get that carried through so you know which blanks are in stock vs waiting on a production run, that would be a major step forward.


----------



## FlyBy

Smackdaddy53 said:


> At least they are not made in a chineeze sweat shop...they have that going for them!


That's another reason they're worth waiting for.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FlyBy said:


> That's another reason they're worth waiting for.


I got two full days in Florida last week mainly blind casting my GB 8 weight and I’m even more impressed than I was before. You really get to know a rod when you are making cast after cast at all distances trying to be super accurate versus just waiting for a sight casting opportunity from the casting platform.


----------



## Oncorhynchus

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I got two full days in Florida last week mainly blind casting my GB 8 weight and I’m even more impressed than I was before. You really get to know a rod when you are making cast after cast at all distances trying to be super accurate versus just waiting for a sight casting opportunity from the casting platform.


Which fly line did you like best?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Oncorhynchus said:


> Which fly line did you like best?


I’ve been using a Scientific Angler line, forgot which one because I have several I’ve been switching around. I think it’s Mastery Redfish


----------



## FlyBy

It looks like SA lines are the closest to true weight.


----------



## WC53

Took the LMX 8 wt out for a spin today. I didn’t have a true 8wt line with me, (okay I thought I was wrapping a 9 until I put the label under the magnifier….) but the SA grand slam 7wt at 205 grains was preferred over a Teeny 8WF which I think is 220-225. Monic phantom tip felt about the same as the Teeny. 
4.1 ounces, very light in feel. My first carbon grip. Still don’t know how I feel about them.


----------



## Tailer

If anyone is local to Miami and interested in the NFC 1pc rods I am selling the first 8wt blank I built and I have a park just down the street where you can test cast it. I'm building out a bunch of these blanks from 8-12 and decided on a different grip profile and single-foot guides so I'm going to build a new #8 to match the rest. 









FS: Scott Meridian 848-4 8wt 8'4", Custom NFC...


Have a few fly rods for sale, see below for photos and details about each rod, thanks MS! Scott Meridian 848-4: $550 SOLD! G Loomis GLX FR1088-2: $200 North Fork Composites 890-1: $250 Epic 686-4: $300 Prices include PayPal fees (PayPal only). Shipping is $20 for the Meridian, GLX & Epic...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Water Bound

I had a Stickman T7 built and Hopkins single foot guides were recommended and used. Amazing rod and the single foots are very nice casting wise, but I have to be "gentle" stowing the rod in the under gunnel racks or the guides will catch and bend. Hindsight I would have used the double footed snake guides.




Tailer said:


> If anyone is local to Miami and interested in the NFC 1pc rods I am selling the first 8wt blank I built and I have a park just down the street where you can test cast it. I'm building out a bunch of these blanks from 8-12 and decided on a different grip profile and single-foot guides so I'm going to build a new #8 to match the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FS: Scott Meridian 848-4 8wt 8'4", Custom NFC...
> 
> 
> Have a few fly rods for sale, see below for photos and details about each rod, thanks MS! Scott Meridian 848-4: $550 SOLD! G Loomis GLX FR1088-2: $200 North Fork Composites 890-1: $250 Epic 686-4: $300 Prices include PayPal fees (PayPal only). Shipping is $20 for the Meridian, GLX & Epic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.microskiff.com


----------



## Tailer

Water Bound said:


> I had a Stickman T7 built and Hopkins single foot guides were recommended and used. Amazing rod and the single foots are very nice casting wise, but I have to be "gentle" stowing the rod in the under gunnel racks or the guides will catch and bend. Hindsight I would have used the double footed snake guides.


Yeah it’s mostly a personal preference thing after casting two eights built with each guide type. The recoil single foots remove the durability concerns for me, you can smash them flat against the blank either way and they pop right back up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Tailer said:


> Yeah it’s mostly a personal preference thing after casting two eights built with each guide type. The recoil single foots remove the durability concerns for me, you can smash them flat against the blank either way and they pop right back up.


Don’t do that too many times, they will snap right off.


----------



## Tailer

Finished building a #10 1pc and thought I'd add my notes here for those interested.

Tested with a Cortland Tarpon Taper WF10F, 14' fluorocarbon leader, #2 permit crab. First impression is the NFC #10 is noticeably lighter than the CC Pro1 #10 (later confirmed on the scale). The flex profile is similar between the two, with the CC Pro1 being maybe a touch faster than the NFC. The NFC has a softer tip as well which translates to great feel at 30-60' particularly with the long leader. From 60-80' the stiffer tip on the CC Pro1 is more accurate. Neither rod is ideal with a 14' leader past 80' or so at least for my casting abilities but the CC Pro1 is the better of the two at distance. Sort of the opposite of the #8 NFC which was better at distance than the CC Pro1 #8. Overall the NFC #10 is a nice rod, but not as good as the #8 when compared to the other rods I have on hand. I plan to try it out with a Cortland Guide WF9F which is about 20 grains lighter than the Tarpon WF10F and I think it may be a better match.

North Fork is on the left.


----------



## kjnengr

Tailer said:


> Finished building a #10 1pc and thought I'd add my notes here for those interested.
> 
> Tested with a Cortland Tarpon Taper WF10F, 14' fluorocarbon leader, #2 permit crab. First impression is the NFC #10 is noticeably lighter than the CC Pro1 #10 (later confirmed on the scale). The flex profile is similar between the two, with the CC Pro1 being maybe a touch faster than the NFC. The NFC has a softer tip as well which translates to great feel at 30-60' particularly with the long leader. From 60-80' the stiffer tip on the CC Pro1 is more accurate. Neither rod is ideal with a 14' leader past 80' or so at least for my casting abilities but the CC Pro1 is the better of the two at distance. Sort of the opposite of the #8 NFC which was better at distance than the CC Pro1 #8. Overall the NFC #10 is a nice rod, but not as good as the #8 when compared to the other rods I have on hand. I plan to try it out with a Cortland Guide WF9F which is about 20 grains lighter than the Tarpon WF10F and I think it may be a better match.
> 
> North Fork is on the left.


Just to make sure.... That's a Gamma Beta, not a LMX, right?


----------



## Tailer

kjnengr said:


> Just to make sure.... That's a Gamma Beta, not a LMX, right?


Neither, it's the 1pc Psi blank.


----------



## kjnengr

Tailer said:


> Neither, it's the 1pc Psi blank.



Wow. You stated in you review that it was the one piece. Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Tailer

Shameless plug; I'm selling some of my 1pc NFC blanks 9-12wt in the Classifieds. If you buy all seven I'll ship anywhere in the lower 48 for $650 total, that's significantly cheaper than the best sale NFC ever runs. They're brand new, straight, and will ship in a PVC tube. 

FS: North Fork Composites 1pc Fly Rod Blanks 9-12wt -...


----------



## bknot

I am curious if anyone has used NFC blanks for slinging short, heavy, sinking, outbound-type shooting heads from a boat? 

Which of the NFC blanks a (relatively) deeper flex and stronger tip?


----------



## Tailer

bknot said:


> I am curious if anyone has used NFC blanks for slinging short, heavy, sinking, outbound-type shooting heads from a boat?
> 
> Which of the NFC blanks a (relatively) deeper flex and stronger tip?


I think the #9 GammaBeta would make a wonderful sinking line rod. I haven't cast the #10 but if it's a similar profile to the #9 it would do well too.


----------



## bknot

Tailer said:


> I think the #9 GammaBeta would make a wonderful sinking line rod. I haven't cast the #10 but if it's a similar profile to the #9 it would do well too.


This is helpful. I’m actually targeting a 9 wt. Odd thing is the static deflection profiles pictured on the NFC website show a nice deep flex for the PSI. 

A rod that inherently bends deep is good. It helps to rollcast a sunken head to the water surface, and then absorbs backcast slop and weighted fly ka-thunk, without false casting, to quickly relaunch the goods.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

bknot said:


> This is helpful. I’m actually targeting a 9 wt. Odd thing is the static deflection profiles pictured on the NFC website show a nice deep flex for the PSI.
> 
> A rod that inherently bends deep is good. It helps to rollcast a sunken head to the water surface, and then absorbs backcast slop and weighted fly ka-thunk, without false casting, to quickly relaunch the goods.


I don’t trust their deflection tests


----------



## Tailer

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don’t trust their deflection tests


Agreed. 

The #9 Psi blank I built will load comfortably with a 200gr floating line which is about a 7.5wt. I can't imagine wanting to throw a 375gr shooting head with it. Reminds me of my days throwing 400gr shooting lines off the beach with my old RPL. The GammaBeta has the stiffer tip and softer mid-section (compared to the tip, still way stiffer than the Psi) I've always equated with a good shooting head rod.


----------



## Renegade

bknot said:


> This is helpful. I’m actually targeting a 9 wt. Odd thing is the static deflection profiles pictured on the NFC website show a nice deep flex for the PSI.
> 
> A rod that inherently bends deep is good. It helps to rollcast a sunken head to the water surface, and then absorbs backcast slop and weighted fly ka-thunk, without false casting, to quickly relaunch the goods.


I just returned home from two weeks in Oman fishing with No Boundaries. I’m jet lagged beyond reason right now.

I never fish sinking lines or tips here in FL but I built a few rods for the trip.

Specifically, I built a 10 and a 12# in 4 pc GB for sinking lines. I used the AirFlo Depth Finder in 300 and 400 grain.

For me, it was tough. I brought along an NRX of each weight as a back up and they were no better so clearly it came down to my ability to cast these weighted lines.

I did it, but it wasn’t pretty. Weighted lines suck 😂🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## bknot

I wouldn’t say they suck, but 30’ sinking shooting heads are different. Outbound type lines are maligned as sloppy beginner’s lines on the flats, but they get it done with no effort when the time comes to get down. I personally like 350 grains on most 9 wts and would’ve put that 400 grain on the 10 wt. 

But oh man … a trip to Oman sounds great!


----------



## Renegade

It was a pretty epic trip.


----------



## Fishshoot

@Renegade. Did that trip 3 yrs ago pre covid. Got a bunch of those broomtails and a smaller GT on fly about 12 lbs


----------



## Renegade

I was booked 3/26/2020. This was my makeup trip! Definitely a cool experience. Those Brooms murder some crab flies!


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

This thread had got me interested in a fly rod build using the NFC LMX 8wt blank - sketching out components now. Thinking about REC recoils 20 -16, then REC snakes 5 4 4 3 3 3. Does anyone have any recommendations for seat and cork? Thinking about Lemke LC20 or REC RSLL. Also, any epoxy or rod finishes stand out as better than the rest? Thanks!


----------



## Renegade

I use NFC carbon grips or turn my own cork. I use a custom reel seat. I have found three light coats of Threadmaster Lite to be the best finish epoxy.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

Renegade said:


> I use NFC carbon grips or turn my own cork. I use a custom reel seat. I have found three light coats of Threadmaster Lite to be the best finish epoxy.


Thanks - will look into the carbon grips


----------



## kjnengr

Moore Lyon and Quick said:


> This thread had got me interested in a fly rod build using the NFC LMX 8wt blank - sketching out components now. Thinking about REC recoils 20 -16, then REC snakes 5 4 4 3 3 3. Does anyone have any recommendations for seat and cork? Thinking about Lemke LC20 or REC RSLL. Also, any epoxy or rod finishes stand out as better than the rest? Thanks!


I am thinking about picking up an 7 wt LMX and will probably be in your position in a few months. I'm eager to see how your build turns out.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

kjnengr said:


> I am thinking about picking up an 7 wt LMX and will probably be in your position in a few months. I'm eager to see how your build turns out.


I imagine the first build will be far from perfect - got to start somewhere!


----------



## Tailer

One of the first rods I built was an LMX #8 and I used 20-16-6-3’s to the tip because that’s what I had left over from another project. If I built another one I’d go 20-12-5-2’s or even 1’s to the tip to keep the weight down on the last two sections.


----------



## kjnengr

Moore Lyon and Quick said:


> I imagine the first build will be far from perfect - got to start somewhere!


Do you tie flies? If so, you will probably have a lot of the skill and technique already. 

Do you have anyone near you that can look over your shoulder for some of the steps? My first rod came out almost perfect, but I had an experienced rod maker help me along the way. Once I learned how to do each step under his guidance, I finished from there. Although it had been years later, my second rod came out great and I did it all by myself. What I'm trying to say, is that it's not very difficult to wrap a rod, but there are some little tips and tricks that can be learned along the way by someone who is experienced.

Nothing is final until you put the epoxy on it. If it isn't exactly how you like it, cut the threads and re-wrap the guides.

You got this


----------



## WC53

Just did another 8, went 16-10-6 Fuji torzite then 2’s to the tip. If rec had a 6 Cerecoil I would have done that. I had some 1’s but couldn’t bring myself to try them yet.

Just ordered a few NFC softouch carbon to try along with some swirl burl rings for a different build.

As said above, just go slow and make the thread look right. Thread is cheap and rewrapping gives you practice. Go light with epoxy (use the smaller purple brushes not the yellow) and add coats. Biggest thing is watch the temperature with the epoxy. Even a FL cold front can reek havoc if you’re in the garage and not prepared.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

kjnengr said:


> Do you tie flies? If so, you will probably have a lot of the skill and technique already.
> 
> Do you have anyone near you that can look over your shoulder for some of the steps? My first rod came out almost perfect, but I had an experienced rod maker help me along the way. Once I learned how to do each step under his guidance, I finished from there. Although it had been years later, my second rod came out great and I did it all by myself. What I'm trying to say, is that it's not very difficult to wrap a rod, but there are some little tips and tricks that can be learned along the way by someone who is experienced.
> 
> Nothing is final until you put the epoxy on it. If it isn't exactly how you like it, cut the threads and re-wrap the guides.
> 
> You got this


Thanks - I do tie flies and have noted some crossover techniques. I plan on taking it slow, using a 'measure twice, cut once' approach.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

Pulling together components for my 8wt build: REC cerecoil strippers (strippers match the size of my BVK - thought about going smaller, but left them large) and snakes, along with a REC RGAL seat. I have a question about the reel seat - the front hood is not fixed. For assembly I assume I epoxy the seat on the rod , then the grip and then slide the hood up into the recess on the grip and epoxy it there after lining everything up. Is this correct, or am I missing something?

Thanks in advance!


----------

